# Another Dagger



## robert flynt (May 25, 2016)

Blade is Damasteel damascue, guard is 7075 aluminum, Spacer is reconstatuted jade, the stones are synthetic diamonds grown by a Swedish company called Signity, the shield is abalony and the handle material is ebony.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 25, 2016)

Holy crap Robert... you just pegged a new number on the wow factor scale. That guard is over the top. The Abalone adds a lot too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (May 25, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Holy crap Robert... you just pegged a new number on the wow factor scale. That guard is over the top. The Abalone adds a lot too.


Thought I would try something out of the norm for me.


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 25, 2016)

That is incredible Robert. That should win the best in show at the blade show!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 25, 2016)

Incredible Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

WWWWWWWWWWOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

I'll just leave it at that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (May 26, 2016)

Incredible and very exquisite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 26, 2016)

Any respectable pirate would covet this dagger. Seriously, this is truly a piece of art for the ages. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 26, 2016)

Incredible work @robert flynt ! Where are the diamonds?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Holy crap Robert... you just pegged a new number on the wow factor scale. That guard is over the top. The Abalone adds a lot too.


::



Foot Patrol said:


> That is incredible Robert. That should win the best in show at the blade show!!!


::



SENC said:


> Incredible Robert!


::



Kevin said:


> WWWWWWWWWWOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> I'll just leave it at that.



::


Molokai said:


> Incredible and very exquisite.


::

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2016)

Seriously though....that is the hands down, best looking knife I have seen in quite some time....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 26, 2016)

The best from the best. You have the winning sticker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 26, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Incredible work @robert flynt ! Where are the diamonds?


Hard to photograph but there is one on each side in the stippling done in the center of the guard. It is about 1/8" in diameter. A side view would have shown it sticking up above the guard. Probably should have used a yellow diamond but I liked the suttleness of the clear plus it reflects different colors like the abalone

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 26, 2016)

It's not perfect and I know it but like I tell Molokai and the other new knifemakers, " You don't know what your limits are unless you push them and you never grow until you do". Never be satisfied and don't get stuck in a rut doing the same thing over and over for the money. If the build fails, put it away for a while, there is always another knife there if you look at it later with a fresh eye.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------

